# Snowing like crazy!



## tamarajane (Dec 18, 2009)

I know it's not a lot for you guys up north, but we've got 5 inches and it's not even slowing down!  We're actually supposed to get 8-10 inches before tomorrow night, maybe more!  The weather people here _finally_  :shock: got it right.


----------



## Sunkawakan (Dec 18, 2009)

And.... you can have it!  I am in Colorado and sooooo tired of the snow already.  We're on the plains (contrary to popular belief not ALL of Colorado is mountains   ) and we've had our fair share already this year.  February and March are the snowiest here and when the subzero temps come, grrrrrrrrr.

Oh well, I'm off to Hawaii (Christmas present from my BF) the end of Jan for a few day so I guess I'll survive.

Have to admit though, as long as I have enough supplies I really don't mind being snowed in, I tend to go on soaping binges when I can't get out.  Have fun, and stay warm.


----------



## Deda (Dec 18, 2009)

I just got a call from the City's Emergency Alert System!  SNOW ADVISORY!  

I'm a Virginia transplant, originally from Ft. Lauderdale.  Snow is the most amazing thing in the world, at least while it's falling and I'm not having to drive in it!


----------



## tamarajane (Dec 18, 2009)

Amen to that!  Glad I've got soaping supplies, and lots of FOs to try.


----------



## Twilitr (Dec 18, 2009)

YAY!!! SNOW, Im in Roanoke, VA and we have at least 5" already, weather man is calling form 10-16...CANT WAIT!!! he finally got it right....but im still waiting on the ice. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## Twilitr (Dec 18, 2009)

9.5 inches so far. as of 10:22pm EST


----------



## pops1 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am so envious ,l am originally from England and those days a white Christmas was the normal thing .The one thing l had to get over when we came to Australia to live was celebrating Christmas with the full traditional dinner and trimmings in 30 -40 degree heat and the store Santa's looking as if they were going to die any second from heat stroke having to wear that hot red suit.
I have been here for 50 years now but l can still remember as a kid checking all the time to see if it was snowing,and when it would come the absolute joy of watching it through the window while sitting warm and safe by a roaring fire,it was a magic time.As kids you don't have to worry about being snowed in or clearing the slush away afterwards.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm jealous too~
It's not too hot here today, but the last two days have been sweltering!
I would love to have a white christmas, so pretty!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 20, 2009)

My oldest is a college student at UMass Dartmouth where they received an email warning from the school that they should be back on campus by 6pm Saturday because of the impending blizzard.

She had come home to work and study for finals. Left a day early to go back.  They have between 18" and 20" inches of snow on the ground.

The next message from the University said that finals may extend to Christmas eve.    Ho ho ho.

Jude


----------



## Deda (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm so relieved, my son's last final was Thursday.  As of last night we had 20".  This morning there are drifts of over 3'.  DH is a shoveling MACHINE!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad that your son made it home ok, Deda. Just talked to my daughter and it seems that the campus is one great blanket to snow. Sound like there is a drifting problem there as well.

They do a pretty good cleanup job here in Massachusetts so I'm crossing fingers and toes  that she'll be coming home Tuesday as originally planned. 

Jude


----------



## IanT (Dec 20, 2009)

I m in NY right now at my Dads place on Long Island...they ve just declared a state of emergency... 25 inches of snow+++ and the roads are baaad.... but ive got loads of hot cocoa and movies  

Happy Dance


----------



## heyjude (Dec 20, 2009)

Ian,

 that's a great way to ride out the storm! Maybe throw in some cookies and some whipped cream for the cocoa.   

Jude


----------



## IanT (Dec 20, 2009)

omg....GREAT idea...yeaaaaaaaah.... off to the oven muahahahhaha


----------



## tamarajane (Dec 20, 2009)

Our power has been off 2 days, but I had a propane camping stove and made deer stew.  We had lots of candles and camping gear, so we made it through just fine.  It was sad because the lady across the street is  on oxygen and other stuff-they took her to the hospital in an ambulance with much trouble.  Wouldn't accept any help.  But is geting better but still can't go anywhere.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Dec 21, 2009)

So _that's_ where all our snow went to!      So far, we have a dusting on the ground, just since last night.

We are supposed to get a few inches on Christmas Eve, and some more on Christmas Day, so it looks like we'll get a white Christmas after all.  

I'm not complaining - winter chores are difficult enough without having to slog through snow.  Hauling warm water to the barn, feeding all the critters that free-range all summer (ka-ching, ka-ching at the feedmill!) - horses, sheep, ducks, geese - I don't feed them for six months of the year.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 21, 2009)

We have a couple of inches over here too. 
Traffic is stuck, trains are out of order and people are complaining & freeking out, desperatly trying to clean their driveways... 
But, since we haven't had a white christmas over here since years before I was born, I'm really really hoping it will stay for a few more days!
Yesterday we decided not to follow the advise to sty indoors; instead we took our white oltimer mercedes and went for a drive through the countryside with out doggy   (My husband's family is from Poland, so he knows how to drive in weather like this, and a lot worse )
It was simply amazing & so romantic!


----------



## Candybee (Dec 21, 2009)

We got about 20" in Northern Virginia. Took me a couple of days to shovel my drive. And where the snow plows went by on the street they piled the snow up to 4 feet so I have to shovel that too so I could get my old car on the road.


----------



## Candybee (Dec 21, 2009)

How come my pic didn't post?!! :?


----------

